# ODNR Lake Erie Fishing Report 12/21/04



## ShakeDown

*ODNR Lake Erie Fishing Report 12/21/04*

**The 15 walleye minimum size limit remains in effect for the entire season. Anglers are reminded that the daily bag limit for trout and salmon on Lake Erie and its tributaries is 2, beginning September 1 through May 15, 2005. The minimum size limit is 12 inches.** Surface temperatures range from 36 to 39 degrees.

Open water fishing is nearing the end of the season as water temperatures drop towards freezing and nearshore areas begin to form skim ice. Over the weekend of December 18 walleye were caught off of piers from Huron to Cleveland, but freezing temperatures will also end the pier fishing soon.

*Steelhead* (December 21, 2004)
Most rivers and streams are in moderate to poor shape: lower stream reaches with low flow have started to lock up with the latest cold snap. Smaller streams have begun to show side ice and slushy flows. More snow and cold is forecast through this weekend. Active fish can be found from the beaches to the upper stream reaches.

See 2004 Ohio Fishing Regulations.
To view the predicted weather forecast for Lake Erie visit: http://seaboard.ndbc.noaa.gov/data/Forecasts/FZUS61.KCLE.html

Lake Erie Fishing Info: Sandusky: (419) 625-3187, Fairport: (440) 352-4199.


----------



## basscatcher89

I think that 15 inches is what the regulation should be all year round. It will give the little ones a chance to get bigger. Also i think that people will just take there limit of 12 in. to the max which i think will eventually hurt the population of quality fish.


----------



## Hook N Book

basscatcher89 said:


> I think that 15 inches is what the regulation should be all year round.


It was and it still is. Re-read the first line. That reg. was put into place starting in 2004 for lake Erie and some of it's trib's.


----------

